# sig for me



## Ryukouki (Apr 19, 2008)

can someone make me a sig that is metroid themed and in 3D?
i never had a sig b4


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 19, 2008)

Try requesting in the Sig making company, it's good =]


----------



## crkdshad (Apr 19, 2008)

nevermind, busy


----------

